# Canon 5D Mark III - Camera is not back on with shutter button pressed halfway



## mann (Jul 10, 2013)

I just received my camera yesterday.
Today, I start exploring it...
....
then
I put it down for a while to go have something else done, when I came back I tried to press the shutter button halfway to wake it up but nothing happened. I have to switch it off & back on again

What did I do wrong ??

Thanks


----------



## KAS (Jul 10, 2013)

I've noticed the same thing...but only since the firmware update a little while ago. I don't think you did anything wrong.

It's not a big deal, but I get a quick dose of panic each time it happens.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Jul 10, 2013)

The only times I've seen this happen is when 1) my battery door was not closed completely and 2) with the battery grip installed the twist lock for the battery tray had twisted ever so slightly. There are switches on both that will prevent a power up. 

Other than that I have shot thousands of hours with the 5D3 and never has something happened like that that couldn't be explained.


----------



## Zen (Jul 10, 2013)

Both mine work as expected, even after the new software was installed. It had no effect on any of the switches or expected actions.

Maybe an anomaly?

Zen


----------



## Krob78 (Jul 10, 2013)

No, it depends how long you left it alone... At a point, it shuts off. If you leave it on and put it down and come look at it in the morning, it will be off, you would want it to be off. You can set the duration in the menu... My guess is that you left it alone just a little too long...


----------



## Krob78 (Jul 10, 2013)

East Wind Photography said:


> The only times I've seen this happen is when 1) my battery door was not closed completely and 2) with the battery grip installed the twist lock for the battery tray had twisted ever so slightly. There are switches on both that will prevent a power up.
> 
> Other than that I have shot thousands of hours with the 5D3 and never has something happened like that that couldn't be explained.





> The only times I've seen this happen is when 1) my battery door was not closed completely and 2) with the battery grip installed the twist lock for the battery tray had twisted ever so slightly. There are switches on both that will prevent a power up.


 Or if you leave it unattended for too long...


----------



## Jay Khaos (Jul 10, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> Or if you leave it unattended for too long...



I didn't think that mattered... how long unattended? I assumed it would just sleep until the battery dies. I've accidentally left mine powered on on my desktop for days, and when I went back and noticed, I touched the shutter and the screen came back on.


----------



## mann (Jul 10, 2013)

Jay Khaos said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > Or if you leave it unattended for too long...
> ...



That's true !!!

After I read replies about "...leaving it for too long" I told myself "that might be it" so I tested it again pressing the shutter button halfway right when the screen turned off but again it didn't turn back on

It's not a big deal but so annoying to me. It's not a cheap camera and you expect something as simple as this works flawlessly


----------



## bseitz234 (Jul 10, 2013)

Jay Khaos said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > Or if you leave it unattended for too long...
> ...



This is how my 7d behaves... pretty sure it's gone at least a day or two.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Jul 10, 2013)

Seems like some of you can reproduce this problem at will. You should report it to Canon as it seems others have noticed it. I for one have not so it's either some combo of firmware settings or an issue with hardware. The hardest issue to fix is one that's intermittent. If this is reproducible you should let Canon know so they can try to resolve it for everyone.


----------



## awinphoto (Jul 10, 2013)

Doesn't affect mine... I can leave my camera for a day or two and come back and it's ready to go... check your card door, battery door and make sure you have enough juice in your battery. There's auto shut off settings and it could be that the camera was set not to auto shut off, essentially draining the battery... Had that once a few years ago, learned not to do that again. There has never been a time i've had to turn off and back on my camera from the switch unless i wanted to for some unforeseen reason.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 10, 2013)

My 5D MK III is sitting next to me with my 70-200mm lens mounted, I haven't used it since Monday. I reached over and half pressed the shutter, and it came on in 1/2 second. The battery will last for months if left in hibernation with the power on, but I use it enough to recharge the battery every week or two at a minimum.

If yours is not coming right on, do a camera reset and see if it still happens. Make sure you don't have any third party battery grip or the like on it.


----------



## JPAZ (Jul 10, 2013)

I've not experienced this with mine. I did have a similar issue with my old 50D when dust got into the shutter button (replaced that and it was fine). Is this camera new? If so, I'd contact Canon.

JP


----------



## mann (Jul 11, 2013)

Thank you all for your replies.

I called Canon & reported the problem, they had no idea why it's like that at all. They told me to call whoever I bought it from. I did and they're going to send me a new one.


----------



## Krob78 (Jul 11, 2013)

bseitz234 said:


> Jay Khaos said:
> 
> 
> > Krob78 said:
> ...


My apologies. This was the case on my 7d too, not my 5d3. My 5d3 pops right back up with a press of the shutter button for extended periods... My mistake.. :-[


----------



## Krob78 (Jul 11, 2013)

mann said:


> Thank you all for your replies.
> 
> I called Canon & reported the problem, they had no idea why it's like that at all. They told me to call whoever I bought it from. I did and they're going to send me a new one.


Perfect! That'll take care of it and you get to start all over with a brand new body! How great is that! ;D


----------

